# 46 y/o copper gives in to time-Finally



## lpayne1234 (Sep 20, 2008)

repaired a leak under a Lav. behind tile wall, that the house is 46 years old. Time finally got to the copper I guess. Nothing major just thought about how long it has lasted.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Funny, how that happens. Makes me wonder if what pex will look l like in 46 years.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Indie said:


> Funny, how that happens. Makes me wonder if what pex will look l like in 46 years.



It will look like pex indie. Maybe a little faded and dry, but pex for sure. Just like the Op's pic still looks like copper.


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

my house is 60 years old, and the copper looks better then that. Had about a dozen pin hole leaks over the 10 years Ive lived here but its in good shape still.


----------



## Tankless (Jun 12, 2008)

AKdaplumba said:


> Had about a dozen pin hole leaks over the 10 years Ive lived here but its in good shape still.


 
Isn't that an oxymoron? :laughing:


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

My mom's home is 60+ years old and is on a well with galvanized pipes. No leaks and still good strong pressure. The bladder tanks and water heaters have gone bad every 7 years or so, but the pipes are as good as the day they where installed.


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

lpayne1234 said:


> repaired a leak under a Lav. behind tile wall, that the house is 46 years old. Time finally got to the copper I guess. Nothing major just thought about how long it has lasted.


When did copper start to be used? Here is some I tore out.
Notice it was before they realized that solder would be drawn in the cup.
See the hole. In the 50's we had fitt's in the shop like the photo. You cleaned the fitting, then the hole. Applied heat to the fitting flowed solder in the hole, last step fill the hole.


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

lpayne1234 said:


> repaired a leak under a Lav. behind tile wall, that the house is 46 years old. Time finally got to the copper I guess. Nothing major just thought about how long it has lasted.


When did copper start to be used? Here is some I tore out.
Notice it was before they realized that solder would be drawn in the cup.
See the hole. In the 50's we had fitt's in the shop like the photo. You cleaned the fitting, then the hole. Applied heat to the fitting flowed solder in the hole, last step fill the hole.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> When did copper start to be used? Here is some I tore out.
> Notice it was before they realized that solder would be drawn in the cup.
> See the hole. In the 50's we had fitt's in the shop like the photo. You cleaned the fitting, then the hole. Applied heat to the fitting flowed solder in the hole, last step fill the hole.


I think they were fully aware solder would draw into the cup. 

Capillary action wasn't a secret in the 50's:laughing:


----------



## markb (Jun 11, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> I think they were fully aware solder would draw into the cup.
> 
> Capillary action wasn't a secret in the 50's:laughing:


Capillary ATTraction my friend. :icon_wink:


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Care to saw cut that thing down the center and take some "macro" shots of it. Puwees.



lpayne1234 said:


> repaired a leak under a Lav. behind tile wall, that the house is 46 years old. Time finally got to the copper I guess. Nothing major just thought about how long it has lasted.


----------

